# Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr



## sebt (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

nach dem für unsere Region ungewohnt strengen Winter funktioniert meine Bachlaufpumpe leider nicht mehr. Es handelt sich um eine "Oase Nautilus 12000", Baujahr ca. 1997, Bild anbei. Vermutlich ist der Teich tiefer eingefroren als sonst. Wenn ich die Pumpe jetzt einschalte, rappelt es nur noch laut und es wird nur noch ganz wenig Wasser gefördert.

Jetzt wollte ich die Pumpe öffnen, weiß aber nicht, wie sich das Pumpengehäuse öffnen lässt. Klar, die Kunststoffummantelung bekomme ich geöffnet. Aber weiter komme ich nicht.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Pumpe und kann mir Infos dazu geben?

Gruß
Sebastian

Hier der Link zu einem Foto der Pumpe
http://www.seerosen-koizucht.de/pumpen/nauti.jpg


----------



## Carlo (1. März 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hallo sebt,

normalerweise läßt sich das Pumpengehäuse in eine Richtung verdrehen (so kenne ich das von den meisten Pumpen), die haben meistens so ne Art Bajonettverschluß. Soll aber nicht heißen das es auch bei deiner so ist.

Hab Dir hier noch die Ersatzteilliste:

http://www.oaselivingwater.com/wg/data/media/downloads/ersatzteilkatalog_2009.pdf

Hoffe es hilft Dir

Viele Grüße
Carlo


----------



## sebt (1. März 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hallo Carlo,

super, danke für den Link zur Ersatzteilliste. Meine Pumpe ist da tatsächlich noch aufgeführt und es wird sogar eine Explosionszeichnung gezeigt, die mir beim Auseinanderbauen der Pumpe weiterhilft.

Guß
Sebastian


----------



## chromis (1. März 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hi,

freu dich, solange es klappert, ist der Motor noch in Ordnung. Das wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Rotor sein. Deckel weg, alter Rotor raus, Gehäuse gut säubern(Danklorix, blaue Flasche), neuer Rotor rein und gut ist.


----------



## sebt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hallo,

ich habe die Pumpe auseinander gebaut und tatsächlich - der Rotor ist gebrochen. Aber lohnt es sich denn noch, die Pumpe mit entsprechenden Ersatzteilen zu reparieren? Immerhin ist sie schon 12 Jahre alt. Außerdem können ja auch noch andere Schäden dran sein, die man auf den ersten Blick gar nicht erkennt. So würde ich umsonst einen teuren Rotor kaufen.


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## zickenkind (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hallo Sebastian,

wie teuer soll der neue Rotor denn sein? Ne Pumpe die 12 Jahre gelaufen ist, warum soll sie nicht noch ein paar Jahre machen?? Was würde eine neue Pume kosten die dann den Dienst übernehemen soll? Wäre doch mal ne Überlegung wert, oder?? Wenn es stimmt, habe ich kurz mal gegoogelt und ne neue Nautilus liegt bei 300-400 Euros. Neuer Rotor um die 60 Euro, aber evtl gibt es das ganze auch günstiger?? Versuch ist es wert.

73 Michael


----------



## sebt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe funktioniert nach Winter nicht mehr*

Hallo Michael,

leider weiß ich noch nicht genau, was ein neuer Rotor kostet. Daher auch meine Frage hier. Aber wenn schon ein einfacher Fontänenaufsatz von Oase schnell mal 30 € kostet, wird der Rotor, der in der Nautilus 12000 irgendwie sehr komplex ausfällt, vermutlich noch deutlich teurer sein. 

Gibt es eigentlich noch die Nautilus 12000 als Neuware? Auf der Homepage von Oase finde ich nur noch die Nautilus 200-450, die zudem vom Gehäuse her ganz anders aussieht. Vermutlich sind die Aquamax Eco 12000 oder die Neptun 12000 die entsprechenden Nachfolgemodelle. Diese Pumpen liegen so zwischen 400-450 €.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

